# The Emperor is the Void Dragon



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

After reading the latest books released in the black library as well as the forge world series, I have come to the conclusion that the Emperor is the Void Dragon in disguise/has been the Emperor in disguise for thousands of years.

The Emperor at one did it indeed exist, as he/it was the manifestation of all 4 chaos gods. The truth of the matter is that the "Shaman Emperor that originally existed" was never "human" to begin with, rather he was the chaos gods melded as one entity born in the flesh. From the very beginning the Chaos gods have been fractured, warring with one another due to the inherent instability of the warp itself. However the Chaos gods came together for a brief moment, or rather for eternity forever frozen and agreed to meld their essence together as one and be born into the tangible world in that of a human body. This was no mere possession for they had decided to utilize one of their most valuable assets which were their fanatically devoted Shamanistic cult of earth. The shamans were contacted by the chaos gods in unison and informed to perform a ritual would sacrifice their souls to act as a catalyst that would pave the warp bridge for the chaos gods to enter the tangible realm, the flesh of the sacrificed shamans would be that which later forms the physical body that the chaos gods would house. Thus the chaos gods were born into a human vessel as a singular entity, able to grow and fully meld with the physical realm.

When the Chaos Gods were born into the physical realm known as the "Emperor" other entities felt it, one of which was the C'Tan Void Dragon. Thus the Void Dragon wanting to preserve corporeal plane of the materium decided it had to stop the chaos gods, the void dragon tracked down the psychic signature of the "chaos gods-Emperor", and confronted him/them. 

The C'Tan in full power used every aspect of its abilities to battle the Chaos gods in unified human form AKA the Emperor, due to the C'Tan being absolute master of the physical plane it was able to hold an advantage over the Emperor and defeat him. The C'Tan then saw a great opportunity, it decided to take up the guise of becoming the Emperor in order to better shape the galaxy to its' image of an ideal. The C'Tan then created a device from its vast knowledge of technology, and physical mastery of physics to create a starbridge to transfer its own "essence" into that of the now empty shell of the "emperors" body. The C'Tan now within the Emperor's body found it was able to utilize its powers in ways prior not thought of, it began to design and create an army made of flesh that utilized technology rather than one made purely of technology.

The first of its creations became the Thunder Warriors in its conquest of Terra, these were humans that were augmented by the C'Tan's vast understanding of technology and physiology of tangible life. 

However some of you may be wondering, how is it the "Emperor" performed great feats of psychic might? The C'Tan are absolute masters of reality, they are able to create and destroy anything they desire within the tangible realm. From physics, to technology, to physiology, chemistry, biology, quantum physics, the planes of reality are theirs to shape in similar fashion that the Chaos gods are able to will the immaterium to their desires. Thus the C'Tan Emperor with its unrivaled mastery of the materium could perform feats of power that seemed like magic.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Good theory, well thought out, couple of questions from me.

Mechanicum - Spoiler Alert




In Mechanicum we find out that there is a dragon sleeping underneath Mars and that the Emperor fought it. I might be wrong but I thought it was quite obvious that this was done and dusted.



The anaethema of C'tan's is psychic powers, IMO it is feasible that the Big E was able to defeat the Void Dragon but not destroy as he is the most power psyker in human history.

Why would the Chaos gods ever come together? As far as I know an individual can earn favour from each Chaos god but this does not directly translate into them agreeing, it's just that individual has done something they liked and they see them continuing to further their own goals e.g. Abbaddon.

Being that the Astronomicon is a psychic beacon and was set up originally by the Big E, how would a C'tan power this?

As I said, interesting theory, but I'm not sure I agree.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

do not feed the lux!​


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Humm, nope. 

I could explain why but we already know.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Lux said:


> The C'Tan now within the Emperor's body found it was able to utilize its powers in ways prior not thought of, it began to design and create an army made of flesh that utilized technology rather than one made purely of technology.
> 
> The first of its creations became the Thunder Warriors in its conquest of Terra, these were humans that were augmented by the C'Tan's vast understanding of technology and physiology of tangible life.


On one hand, we know from Mechanicum that the Emperor and the shard of the Void Dragon fought on earth sometime during the Middle Ages, say 1,300 AD. We also know from Legion and The Outcast Dead that the Thunder Warriors emerged on Terra at the end of the Age of Strife, say around 29,500 AD. Considering the Void Dragon's ability to manipulate everything in the corporeal universe, I doubt it would take around 28,000 years to bioengineer little ole' us here on Terra into the Thunder Warriors.

Besides, why bother when it can just wake up one of the Tomb Worlds and utilize the Necrontyr ready and waiting to be enslaved to it's will once again? Or send out it's non-psychic beacon thingey for a cleaning crew to be sent to Terra?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> stuff


Why did you have to take a bite of the crazy cake?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Is this part of, or contradictory to your previous theories (found here, here or here)?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Everyone Knows it's Horus on the Golden Throne. Whatever was the original Emperor was lost during the Heresy. That's why the GT isn't working very well for Horus.

(this is my theory, and supported here and there, and disputed a lot.)


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Now some of you may be wondering where exactly the primarchs came from? The truth is they were every day humans, physiologically the same as you and I. The difference was that the Emperor needed a way to influence reality of a galatic tangible level, thus the emperor devised to create 20 "divine" generals to lead his armies. Thus the Primarchs project was green lit and granted funding by the Emperor, the Emperor made sure to derive his subjects form every fiscal, political, and racial segment that composed the imperial market. The Emperor's favorite was by far Horacio the Imperial head Accountant, he was keen in his attention to detail and highly analytic. Thus Horacio became the Primarch "Horus", propaganda quickly begin to spread throughout the Imperial empire that the Emperor had created super "godlike" beings to protect as well as lead humanity through the Great Audit. However the Great Audit which was being led by Horacio the "greatest" of the Primarchs wasn't see the increase in morale he was hoping to see, thus the marketing department of the Imperial Empire re-branded the Effort "The Great Crusade" as focus groups indicated it was far more inspiring. 

Horacio (also known as Horus) saw an increase in profit margins related to quantifying morale, as well as imperial cash flows increasing. Contrastingly the Empress was not satisfied with the market acquisition she was seeing, thus she called in Horacio the Greatest of Primarchs for a conference. She decided that in order for Horacio to increase her market acquisition she needed more worlds brought into the fold faster, thus Horacio needed to appear even more godlike. Soon the marketing department was the largest funded industry within the Imperial Market. Horacio soon only became known as Horus and many inflated facts about him were soon spread through mass media efforts, Horus as he was now known was reputed to 32 feet in height, weigh 2000 pounds consisting of pure muscle, could move at mach 2, and could process the entirity of tangible existence in less than a picto second. With the majority of humanity catching wind of this "Godlike" human they soon rallied to his banner, for Horus inspired hope for a better tomorrow, one in which was free of never ending fear of waking up dead the next morning from a xenos invasion. 

Horacio was quick to see that he would never ever increasing numbers to carry out the expansion, as well as to audit all transactions to ensure fiscal accuracy come end year reporting periods. Thus Horacio with permission of the Empress began the formation of the "Pale Office Interns", they were fiesty and firey in their passion to audit all information on a galactic scale. Thus Horacio recruited all the pale office interns from the Accounting department of Terra, it was here that an army of highly elite interns begin to sweep through planet by planet scouring them clean of all numerical inaccuracies and bringing them into the imperial fold. However once again the Empress saw increasing reports that the legion of "Pale Office Interns" was not popular in public ratings, thus she had Horus rename the Legion to the "Lunar Wolves". She explained to Horus that the Lunar Wolves symbolized everything his "Pale Office Interns did", the Lunar planet was just as near equally pale as the Interns and Wolves were nearly as passionate in their lust as the Pale Office Interns were for Asian school girls. 

The Great Audi....Crusade was off to a great start, the Empress was witnessing capital growths unlike ever before, as Horus was composing the Imperial capital composition of 50% debt and 50% assets. It is important to note that at this time the debt rate was extremely low, thus Imperial expansion was booming. It was here that the Empress decided to create the second primarch, for she wanted to enter the Eastern market...and thus needed a figurehead in that market while Horacio was focusing on the Imperial market.

And thus the Empress set her lustful eyes upon Roybertito, who would seen lead her corporate expansion into the Eastern Market...


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lux said:


> Now some of you may be wondering ...


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

That was amazing, It makes me want to visit Britain.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So... Horus is an accountant? I think I preferred your whole rape fantasy thread.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Double post mistake


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Why haven't the moderators banned this kind of nonsense? This is the fluff board where we debate fluff and canon. This entire post is based off of absolutely this guys imagination of the story. This should be moved to the fiction writing section as nothing that he's proposed has any basis or grounding in fluff, stories, or the black library. He's talking about Horus as an accountant!!!Y'know, the same Horus who was pissed to have to take orders from basically.......ACCOUNTANTS!!!!


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

You must understand that horus being a normal humam accountant is supported in several books, as old white dwarf articles.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So... Horus is an accountant? I think I preferred your whole rape fantasy thread.



Yes Horus or horacio as he was known is indeed an accountant, it in part explains his strategic preference of going fot the throat, as im accounting he would often go for the expenses.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Keep taking those pills :good:


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Deadeye776 said:


> Why haven't the moderators banned this kind of nonsense? This is the fluff board where we debate fluff and canon. This entire post is based off of absolutely this guys imagination of the story. This should be moved to the fiction writing section as nothing that he's proposed has any basis or grounding in fluff, stories, or the black library. He's talking about Horus as an accountant!!!Y'know, the same Horus who was pissed to have to take orders from basically.......ACCOUNTANTS!!!!


He didn't like taking orders from other accountants because he was the prime accountant, he had several degrees and was a CPA, certified publix accountant. Horus was the best of the best at what he did, because his accountimg background made him amd the way he conducted his legion very effecieng as well as expense based.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Can we move this nonsense to the homebrew fluff section please?


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Can we move this nonsense to the homebrew fluff section please?



Except it isnt homebrew, this is all in the official fluff. In the fluff the primarchs are im fact norm humams, in the same sense ciaphas cain is a primarch, they were exceptional humam beings elevated to being godlike from word of mouth/advertising.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Lux said:


> Now some of you may be wondering...



I think I speak for everyone here when I say; no we weren't, no we aren't and no we will not be.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lux said:


> Except it isnt homebrew, this is all in the official fluff. In the fluff the primarchs are im fact norm humams, in the same sense ciaphas cain is a primarch, they were exceptional humam beings elevated to being godlike from word of mouth/advertising.


Once again I will ask that most futile of questions, can you give us books, page references and quotes to support your theories? I'm pretty sure you'll respond to this by waffling on and on without providing any direct quotes to back up this bullshit.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Once again I will ask that most futile of questions, can you give us books, page references and quotes to support your theories? I'm pretty sure you'll respond to this by waffling on and on without providing any direct quotes to back up this bullshit.


Let me tell you what she will say "It's there in between the lines of everything."


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Brilliant. Simply brilliant.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Troll thread at its worst and moronic


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Learnt a valuable lesson here, that the time spent in here in this thread will never be got back ever!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Learnt a valuable lesson here, that the time spent in here in this thread will never be got back ever!


............You mean you never knew time was a non-reclaimable resource?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

locustgate said:


> ............You mean you never knew time was a non-reclaimable resource?


Never, only just realized it yesterday in this twilight zone thread!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

But time is... just a state of mind. 

If you look further... you can see forever...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the best heretic theory ever. Emperor inc. : profit to the stars!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> But time is... just a state of mind.
> 
> If you look further... you can see forever...


Serp? Serp! :shok:

Fuck, MAN DOWN! MAN DOWN!!!!


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> But time is... just a state of mind.
> 
> If you look further... you can see forever...





Tawa said:


> Serp? Serp! :shok:
> 
> Fuck, MAN DOWN! MAN DOWN!!!!


Damn, we've lost another one. 

How many more will fall to this madness!?

*raises his hat in salute*

Time to restart _Project: Serpion6_ I guess... anyone remember what happened to the manual? :scratchhead:


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

If the emperor is the void dragon, that would make the emperor a fish. 

Because the void dragon is a fish.
The battle between st george and st georges's dragon is supposed to be the Emp fighting the void dragon.
Modern research indicates that the dragon would have been a large predatory fish in the waters near the village/Town St George saved.

Ergo, Obviously The Emperor is a fish. Q.E.D.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> Time to restart _Project: Serpion6_ I guess... anyone remember what happened to the manual? :scratchhead:


It'll be around here somewhere. We have an excellent filing system in the staff room......

Shit. Shit. Shit! Where _is it_!!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey didn't Ploss have it with him when he went _there_, right?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> Hey didn't Ploss have it with him when he went _there_, right?


I hope not. That could be the end of us all..... :scare:


----------

